# Packing The Refrigerator



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's one that will demonstrate just how green a couple of newbies we are!

Our first trip is this weekend, and last night DW was asking me about packing the refrigerator. In our pop-up the 'frig was so small, it was never an issue. In the Outback however, the cavernous volume provided looks to be a whole different story.

Any tips on packing the refrigerator that will insure everything will be in one piece when we get to destination? I'm sure we can figure it out, but with a resource like this...

Happy Trails and Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. My freezer in the Outback works 10X better then the $1000 deep freezer I have at home -- the Ice cream stayed so hard that it was almost impossible (almost) to eat...

2. I pack pretty light -- LITE Beer that is... the Outback fridge sure seems to hold allot .. haha

But honestly -- i found out a long time ago let the women pack the fridge -- they seem to rememeber the small things I forget -- like eggs, milk, hamburgers, hot dogs, etc etc









Actually we took the free advice on this forum and actually camped for two days in the driveway before heading out -- what a difference that made -- (1) I found out how to make the heater work !! ... you be surprised how much stuff we had to run back into the garage and house for (broom, electrical cord, ceramic heater (a life saver and propane saver) -- better to rememeber it and know you need it when the garage is 50 feet instead of 50 miles away!!!

as for sodas and juice we found using a small ice chest and storing it outside worked best -- left the room open in the fridge for the main things... but either fill the shelf or leave it empty -- a full can of coke on a empty shelf by itself becomes a math probelm -- as in -- 12OZ X 55 mph + loose and swaying back and forth = disaster....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You ve done this I assume avoid glass anything, better to leave a shelf empty while driving than to have anything loose.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Agreed, let the DW pack the fridge. I pack a separate cooler full of beer, soda, juice boxes, and water bottles. We also put condiments in little tupperware containers that fit nicely on the door. All breakfast perishable items are always in the fridge (no need to brave the cold of the morning to go outside to get juice). Anything that could melt in 80 degree weather also goes in the fridge.

ALSO! Be sure to secure the pantry door closed with something. I use a velcro strip to hold the pantry door closed (secured from the outside). Took us only one trip to learn that when those slidable shelves are loaded, they actually slide easier, and can open the pantry door with no problem when you take a left turn.

Some of you may not have experienced this. If your pantry door shuts tightly, you are probably fine. Even the drawers to the right of the sink can come open when loaded during travel. Centrifugal Force, folks.

Randy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We also use an ice chest, and also bought those bars that are adjustable and will hold things on the fridge shelf. Works fine, no disasters yet.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You'll be fine no matter what you do. We havn't done anything special, or even thought about it for that matter, and everything is always in good order when we arrive at camp. Yeah, an item or two might be knocked over but no biggie.

Now the pantry drawer on the other hand, that was our real villan







Every time we towed it would open up and dump things! Everything else inside was always fine. I finally drilled a little hole and put pins in front of each slider. Works like a champ


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I've debated whether to get a larger ice chest. For you folks that use one, what do you do with it at night (I assume you put it outside during the day).

Outbacks are generally roomy but not THAT roomy.

BBB


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

As we have to store our camper away from the house, we don't pack the fridge before we go. We usually pack all fridge stuff at home in a cooler and tote. Then, when we get there I unload all into the refrigerator. HOWEVE if it's really hot (as it gets her in Kansas) it takes a while for the regrigerator to cool down, so I usually wait a couple of hours after we get there to unload. I save the fridge for food only (maybe a bottle or two of soft drinks in the door).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our fridge is precooling as we speak! I picked up a couple of the double bars that hold things in place. We pack everything we need in, uses waters and sodas to fill in spaces, avoiding open space has been the key for me. We've never had a major spill in the Outback. The bars really help, and if you look at Camping World they sell something called Magic Fingers that look good for the trays.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We've never had any problems. My wife bought a couple of those spring loaded rods (like little curtain rods) to use in the frig when necessary. We also use them to keep the sliding drawers from knocking the pantry door open, one across the front of each drawer. I also have a longer spring loaded rod that I place between the floor and the counter in front of the drawers next to the sink to keep them closed during transit. Finally, back to the frig. once all the food is in, fill the remaining space with your emergency ration of extra beer.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We use a cooler for ALL soda's, drinking water, and well, the adult beverages. I find I can keep many more cold, and I'm not constantly opening and closing the fridge, letting the warm air in and cold air out. I leave it outside near the outside cook top. As there is no actual food products, and the bottles are all sealed, I don't have a problem with animals being attracted.

As far as packing the fridge, the wife and I pack it together, and later in the season last year, started leaving it packed between trips, and just plugged the shore line in at home. That way, we forgot less. Like others, we avoid glass when possible, and I make sure the eggs are not where they will be in danger.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On that note, I take with in the tv a small 100 dollar fridge (110 volt) and put in on the outside table. You would be amazed at the traffic you eliminate thru the door if the adult and children drinks are outside.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> On that note, I take with in the tv a small 100 dollar fridge and put in on the outside table. You would be amazed at the traffic you eliminate thru the door if the adult and children drinks are outside.
> [snapback]28461[/snapback]​


I used to have one of the Coleman plug in coolers. I used it full time (24/7) for six weeks while TDY and on almost every trip. Finally burned out the cooling fans. I may buy another to do exactly as John does. My Titan has a 12V outlet in the bed so it could stay there during the drive. 
I guess I will have to stop shopping for accessories when I run out of money









Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I suggest freezing your meats and such before leaving. You can put them in your pre-cooled fridge and travel with the unit off for most trips. Everything stays nice and cold. (even the ice cream stays frozen solid for a few hours drive) Don't freeze anything you want to eat the first day out. Packing things close together prevents them from shifting. I've never had anything fall out when opening the door. (maybe some of you corner to fast!) ;-)

I keep most bev's in an ice chest. I like my beer as cold as possible. I keep it in the shade, and bring it in at night.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

We pack the fridge tight and but all beverages in one large ice chest. We store the ice chest outside and leave it out at night never had a problem with people or animals (not to say we won't though)

Jim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys!

We will start packing it up tonight, and I will keep all your ideas in mind!

Thanks again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I guess I have really never thought about it... We don't do anything that special. Depending on the length of stay whether or not we use a cooler for drinks.

Although, I do like the pin holding in the pantry sliders. The only problem we have had with pantry drawers sliding were when they were loade extra heavy for long trips. Other than that there have been no issues


----------

